# Roll call for September meeting



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just wanted to get an idea of how many people are going to be at the meeting in September. The meeting is scheduled for Saturday Sept 24 at 5:00 pm. It will be held at Matt's house in Dayton. The usual plant club meeting place. I can get directions out to you if you need them. 

If you could chime in here with a yes or no that would be awesome. Also please mention some ideas for food for the BBQ. I am bringing hamburgers and chicken for the grill. So sound off folks. If we all bring one or two items we can have quite a spread. 

I will get a list together and email it out to everyone so we can "approve" it. Also this email would serve all those that don't frequent APC. The nerve of these folks.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Should go without saying, but I will be there  

No ideas for food, but I will supply some paper plates, napkins, plastic utensils, drinking cups, and charcoal. I would prefer to supply these items since whatever doesn't get used, I will have on hand for next summer!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be there so long as my vacation day is approved...and even if it isn't, I'll call in. I do need directions though (ejbock at hotmail dot com)

As for food...I can make or bring just about anything. Let me get a few ideas together.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I should be there also.

Bring plants so we can auction them at the GCAS for $$$, that will pay for any cost incurred and memberships to GCAS.

You guys need a source to sell those weeds don't cha?
Aquabid is okay, but the local societies often have lots of fish..........
They can be had for good deals...........and brown thumbs will pay well for weeds that we could not get 1$ for amongst ourselves.

When I was a on the board for SFAS, I typically brought 20 bags of weeds every month, they paid me about 100-125$ every month after their 25% cut.

This went on for 3 years.

I don't bother now and am not farming any longer, I just give them away or trade. I have a wholesale license for fish so I have little need for cheap fish also.

But some of you might be motivated to sell the weeds to GCAS and donate for sharing cost for the speaker etc. I think a few bags of plants will certainly pay the way. That's a win win for every one.
So start growing!


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll be there.

I was going to say with bells on, but I really think you all are going to be more interested in Tom, beer and cornhole.  

If I have cuttings from my immature tank, sure I'll share. I have yet to join GCAS formally to share my way there, even if I did pay an exhorbitant fee for some Dwarf sag at the last auction according to Jim. LOL

Food wise: Chips and homemade dip.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I'll bring potato salad and some sort of dessert...something along the lines of java moss infused brownies. I have to get rid of the stuff somehow.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you need to get rid of the Java Moss, bring it to me and I can donate it to GCAS or you can donate it yourself! 

Actually, I think Jim might be looking for some Java Moss...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I can bring whatever you guess think we need. I was going to bring some soda and maybe some beer? How does that sound.

I will also bring a friend with me.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

As it stands right now, the girlfriend and I will both be there. We're both good for a chicken breast and I'm not sure what side I should bring. Maybe the coordinators can suggest something that nobody else is bringing. I like to "head for the mountains", so I'll supply my own adult beverages.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Maybe if we just supplied the food for the BBQ it would be a little easier for everyone. I can bring all the normal BBQ type vittles and if everyone wants to, you can chip in $10 or so. This would pay for the food and any extra could go towards Tom's visit. Then all you would need to do is show up and bring anything special you would like. Beverages and whatnot. If everyone is agreeable we can plan for that. Just let me know.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Maybe if we just supplied the food for the BBQ it would be a little easier for everyone. I can bring all the normal BBQ type vittles and if everyone wants to, you can chip in $10 or so. This would pay for the food and any extra could go towards Tom's visit. Then all you would need to do is show up and bring anything special you would like. Beverages and whatnot. If everyone is agreeable we can plan for that. Just let me know.
> 
> Jim


I'm agreeable to that!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I sent an email out to everyone.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I was looking forward to showing off some of MY cooking skills, Jim. 

I suppose some may be looking for the easy way...


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll be there with plants and money.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

is that ten dollars per couple or per party?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

So I will be there around 6pm Sat 24th and leave about 3pm Monday 26th.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> is that ten dollars per couple or per party?


It's $10 for each person Sean.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thanks. Thats not a problem


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm down with the plan.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Word.


----------

